# Feeding the Skunks...



## creature (Jun 16, 2018)

Mama skunk & her 3 kits..

'Barnabas', the Black, Shadowy Vampire Cat is picky, so he only gets so much leeway..
Mamma licks the bowl entirely clean..

yeah.. a little bit of smell outside the window, now & then, but these little bastards walk unmolested by any other vertebrates other than humans..

Mama gets a fresh can, all her own, tonight..

when yer dangerous enough,
people love you...


----------



## creature (Jun 16, 2018)

moved to general banter from Anarchism & Politics...

the analogy was missed...


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 16, 2018)

creature said:


> moved to general banter from Anarchism & Politics...
> 
> the analogy was missed...


it totally was.


----------



## creature (Jun 16, 2018)

The Skunks, however, enjoy the reality : )


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 16, 2018)

creature said:


> The Skunks, however, enjoy the reality : )



and right on for those skunks.


----------



## Minky (Jun 16, 2018)

Baby skunks are cool looking but pack a full sized punch!


----------

